# SMOKED CAMEL BURGER!!!!!!!!!!



## leah elisheva (Mar 22, 2014)

Well Happy Saturday You Fabulous Smoked Cookies and Here Is To Spring!!!

Today I smoked some camel burgers - my favorite "burger meat" so far I'll add - and so I hope that you enjoy my post today!!













DSCF5539.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 22, 2014






With pistachio shells as "smoking chips," I used my little gas smoker...













DSCF5540.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 22, 2014






And went out today looking for "Tunisian" olive oil!

(Whenever trying a new food, I seek out Tunisian olive oil, as it is mild and yet has flavor in the finish - thus not overwhelming the meat or fish, and allowing me to taste what it really tastes like.

Whereas my olive oil is usually a VERY flavorful one from Greece or unfiltered Sicilian Italian or even an Israeli one, but when doing any "first" (as camel today for me was) I seek Tunisian oil, and even found today's at Walmart of all places - and the ingredients are pure, and it cost just under 5 dollars! (I'm going back to get the 20 dollar HUGE CAN on Monday mind you, as it was THAT GOOD)!













DSCF5541.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 22, 2014






The camel meat I procured here came frozen and so I thawed that...













DSCF5542.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 22, 2014






And I wanted to use up asparagus, yellow little tomatoes (mixed with fresh tarragon and raw shallot)...













DSCF5543.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 22, 2014






And so I shaped a pound of burger meat...













DSCF5544.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 22, 2014


















DSCF5545.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 22, 2014


















DSCF5546.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 22, 2014


















DSCF5547.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 22, 2014






And loaded up those pistachio shells instead of smoking chips...













DSCF5548.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 22, 2014


















DSCF5550.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 22, 2014






And then walked away and let it smoke 20 minutes - WHICH WAS FIVE MINUTES TOO LONG - but it was still fantastic and I now know better with the timing!













DSCF5551.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 22, 2014


















DSCF5552.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 22, 2014


















DSCF5553.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 22, 2014






I splashed a lighter balsamic vinegar (not an aged/syrupy one but not bad either) and the Tunisian oil (with great effort NOT to over power my first camel bite with condiments and their aura) - intentionally just so - and added smoked asparagus - having used a "spray can of olive oil" for the grill grates that I placed on the smoker...













DSCF5554.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 22, 2014






And I ground pink Himalayan Sea Salt and Freshly Ground Black Pepper over it all...













DSCF5555.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 22, 2014


















DSCF5556.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 22, 2014






And some sprigs of fresh tarragon...













DSCF5557.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 22, 2014


















DSCF5558.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 22, 2014


















DSCF5559.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 22, 2014


















DSCF5560.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 22, 2014


















DSCF5561.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 22, 2014


















DSCF5562.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 22, 2014


















DSCF5563.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 22, 2014


















DSCF5564.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 22, 2014


















DSCF5565.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 22, 2014


















DSCF5566.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 22, 2014


















DSCF5567.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 22, 2014






And despite the cooking time being too much for me, (anyone following my rants knows that I like my meat COLD in the middle and that 'rare' is not raw enough, and so medium rare is just dry; today's meat emerged medium rare and was DELIGHTFUL albeit cooked too long.













DSCF5568.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 22, 2014






My husband now has an assignment, GO GET MORE CAMEL BURGER!!!!!!!!

I love it!

The flavor is mild and I suggest doing it with MILD MILD condiments versus aged Balsamic etc; as there is such mild taste that you will miss it if drowning and dowsing it with tons!

I love llama burgers which are VERY muttony in flavor and very deep, dense, fatty in flavor, and I somehow expected that today but indeed the camel is MILD MILD MILD - no heavy flavor - but LOVELY and healthy and juicy and NOT dry by any stretch, not even when overcooked today.

Next time - tartare! Smiles. Or just cooked less, but aside from a little extra time out there, this was amazing!

My dogs adored it too! (They LOVE llama burgers yet acted just as excited - really scraping the bowl - for these too). ERGO: A good meat!













DSCF5569.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 22, 2014


















DSCF5570.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 22, 2014






I like to think that I add some "love" to my food, and despite how very simple that it is.

My husband says that I add "Viagra" to meals, and so perhaps I did marry the right well match?

However, while I'd love to say that our "meal" lasts four hours; I think we gobble every day's dinner in more like four minutes or such - we're 'good eaters' and yet the flavor is not at all lost to say the least!

OK, so thumbs up for camel burger! My newly acclaimed "second favorite food!" Next time, more raw, but otherwise, how indeed magnificent!

Thanks for sharing in my weekend!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## bkleinsmid (Mar 22, 2014)

Morn'n Leah.......well you stopped me with the title of this thread. I thought, when I saw your name, it was going to be a fish I had never heard of before.

Even with my long list of things I have tried, camel is not one of them. In fact, I have never seen it in a store. Something to look for......

78 and blue skies today.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














Brad


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey Brad, my Friend, will you just PLEASE send some of your sunshine over into these parts?????? Smiles. Your weather sounds FABULOUS!!!!!!!

Yes, my first camel too! (Not toe, but too mind you). Now, now, it's healthy to have humor, but more seriously, the food was just tremendous!!!

I think that the oil was SPOT ON (I will indeed go back to Walmart and get the huge can and now use that for a while) and I actually could "taste my food" (herb, sea salt and smoked appeal) versus my strong oil, and so it's fantastic!

Meanwhile, cheers to today and to SMOKED CAMEL BURGER!!!! A new favorite of mine for certain!!!

Thanks tons for chiming in!!!!

Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2014)

OMG !!! Another one!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Camel Meat-----Would that be one Lump or two???
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Leah, you never fail to surprise !!!

Where on earth do you find Camel & Llama meat???

I'll take my burger done exactly like in your picture, please.

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 22, 2014)

Thank you Bear!!!!!!!!!!

Yes, this would have made a happy WEDNESDAY post perhaps, but since I smoked it today, it seemed to fit.

I'm so glad you liked the preparation! I want mine "closer to raw" but couldn't deny how fabulous it was, and now just adore it - EVEN when overcooked!

Funny, I always loved game meats (kangaroo, ostrich and such) and when meeting my husband he was on medicine for his blood pressure and cholesterol. I asked if he'd agree to trying "game meat" (and he was a hunter and so he ate some deer but hadn't had the others and yet was a good sport - thankfully) and so I brought all in.

From kangaroo to wild boar and elk and caribou and ostrich and yak and more; he has indeed been "a good sport" (as I adore that stuff so much - right along with my fish, mollusks, seafood and the like) and I am VERY HAPPY to report today that he is off ALL meds, (as per his doctor's suggestion) including any vitamins and supplements even; and so I am grateful. (And want to believe that the food has something to do with it but maybe I'm crazy).

Meanwhile, while llama is very heavy tasting and very fatty and mutton-esque; the camel is SO CLEAN tasting and mild, that I was astounded! I really love it!

A place one hour's drive from me sells it frozen. A bit of a trek, but worth it. Online ordering is plentiful (I used to do that for all game meat) but the shipping price is just frightening.

OK, happy all! I hope that helps!!! I totally suggest camel burger as the best burger ever!!! (And I hate burger meat and yet today that changed)!!!

Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## smoking b (Mar 22, 2014)

Another nice meal Leah  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I have never had camel before. I had 5 lbs of llama one time & it tasted like extra strong bear with extra grease - not bad just very strong no matter how you prepare it. I haven't seen camel around anywhere for sale but if I do I will be sure to get some to try


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2014)

Forgot to mention, "I smoked Camels when I was in my 20s, but only when I ran out of Lucky Strikes, and I was fishing with my Dad. He smoked Camels at that time."

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 22, 2014)

Bear, You are a riot!!! (On Smoking "Camels")!!! Well put!

And Jeremy, thank you tons too!

I so agree with your llama description, yet also like it, odd as that is, despite how thick tasting llama is. (But your description is spot on)! Entirely!

Funny, I expected the camel to be that way, but it is mild and beautiful and I now love it!!!

So fun!!!!

Cheers to all and to today!!!! - Leah


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 22, 2014)

I dont post much on your threads but read all of them.

All are very good.

Camel huh?        The search is on.  I am a burger connoisseur.


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 22, 2014)

Well thank you Dear Burger Connoisseur!!!

I am touched if one reads my posts certainly, and am thrilled you've enjoyed them!

This burger was so good - EVEN though it was overcooked to my liking - (next time I'll do better) but that tells me that if overcooked is still so wonderful, then cooked properly will be divine!!!

In any event, I would love to hear from you when you have it, as I think it is the best ever!!!! And you know your burger and I bet you'll love it!!!

Anyway, cheers to all and to camel burgers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## joopster (Mar 22, 2014)

Where do you purchase?  I found one website that ships to the US but this is interesting to me...


----------



## foamheart (Mar 22, 2014)

I bet Clarissa would like it after skinning out that Llama neck.

Lovely plate Leah. I just got some fresh asparagus today, I may have to try smoking some. I really like them in Quiche.

As always great plating.


----------



## moikel (Mar 22, 2014)

Nice work
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.I had a hell of a time getting camel meat & we have thousands of the critters here.Estimates vary but its in the 100s of thousands.

They are a pest in our desert regions.All descended from animals let go many years ago.We bought camels & cameleers from Afghanistan to help supply the teams building the Telegraph line & railway in central Australia.

There is a trade catching & shipping them to the middle east to freshen up the bloodlines in their racing camels. Also a meat trade but its sporadic.

If llama is to muttony check out alpaca .I was really surprised how good it was.I posted a few dishes here.

Tempting to give that minced meat a few middle eastern flavours & make kofta or similar.

A good burger is a beautiful thing.They look great.


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi *Joopster!* I bought the camel from a game meat shop that is an hour's drive from me. I now have an official crush on camel burgers! Amazing how that works! Smiles. Delicious stuff!

And thank you *Foamheart! *Indeed, I can imagine Clarissa tackling the whole damn camel! And with culinary precision and flair!!! So fun!! Here's to asparagus season!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks very much *Mick! *You're blessed to have EVERYTHING near you, and from land to sea and herbs and exotic fruit even! You do live in one spectacular food haven!!! Such delicious stuff!!!

Happy Sunday to all!

Make it amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Mar 23, 2014)

Camels not considered a blessing here by most.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We should eat them bit of a hard sell.

I will get some of that Flinders Island Wallaby when I get some breathing space here.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 23, 2014)

Camel Burgers, Lama Burgers,  Himalayan Sea Salt, Tunisian Olive Oil, Yak,...The list goes on!

Leah, you never cease to amaze me! 

Again, thanks for sharing.

John


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 23, 2014)

Hey *Mick! *Your Wallaby sounds exceptional!!!

And with my newfound crush on camel burgers, I DO think of such as a blessing but understand how your locals may disagree!

And *John,* thanks so much! Yes, I have a penchant for the exotic - that is undeniable, and has been the way it is since six years old (another story for another day) - but I certainly eat so very simply compared to real chefs and the fantastic talent here etc..!!!

I love this site so much and love how everyone is different and has a different fancy or interest or specialty or such! It keeps it interesting to say the least!

All that being said, this is the first BURGER that I have downright adored! So anything is possible, right?

Cheers and happy Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 23, 2014)

Leah, your dishes are never boring for sure..... nice smoke !!  :biggrin:

Justin


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 23, 2014)

*Justin*, thank you so much!

I am delighted to be anything but boring! (Smiles). How very kind! Thank you indeed!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 23, 2014)

Looks yummy Leah!  And I dig the new Ikon pic













humpdaycamel.jpg



__ bdskelly
__ Mar 23, 2014


----------



## joopster (Mar 23, 2014)

25% there!


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you *Brian! *

I LOVE that commercial with the hilarious camel, yet haven't seen it lately.

This burger is becoming my new Wednesday tradition or "burger fix" for the week now, as I just loved it so much!

And so perhaps I'll be running around driving my household crazy with chants of, "Hump DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

Meanwhile, happy MONDAY and brand new and beautiful week therefore, to all! Yes *Joopster, *we're 25% there!!

Cheers!! - Leah


----------



## joopster (Mar 24, 2014)

Is camel pretty lean?


----------



## guruatbol (Mar 24, 2014)

I am going to have to try Camel now. Had squirrel, rabbit, dove, wild duck, pheasant, alligator, kangaroo, Bear, mountain lion, Bison (alot), ostrich, Emu, Venison, Antelope, elk, and probably many things that I forgot about.

I will try anything once.  I may not like it, but will at least try it.

So, tell us did you have to mail order this burger?

It looks delicious and like it wold be worth a try.

Mel


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 25, 2014)

Good Morning!

*Joopster, *camel burger IS lean compared to bison burger or lamb or such; yet a small bit of fat is visible still throughout the mound of meat - unlike ground ostrich or antelope or something just "blood red" and super lean.

I adore it however and am making it my "Hump Day" tradition each week now - a fun Wednesday thing to look forward to, having a lovely burger, and so tomorrow I'm grilling one to compare it to the smoked version which was wonderful.

*Mel, *happy Tuesday to you! It sounds like you've savored a lot of wild and very wonderful treats! I indeed share that palate!

I bought the camel burger at a store one hour's drive from me now but it can be ordered from some California outfits I believe, and so you might check online.

Never having thought I'd proclaim one day a week, "Burger Day" in our household, indeed that now is the delicious case and new tradition! 

Happy Tuesday to all!!! I'm smoking cuttlefish for my meal today and so here is to that simple and lovely fun!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------

